# 3ME head?



## BMF407 (Oct 21, 2003)

Curious if the code for heads are the number letter combo in the middle of the head by the vw logo.
I have 2 engines with "3ME"..
anyone know if these are big valve heads or...?



_Modified by BMF407 at 3:07 PM 6-21-2005_


----------



## GDR (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: 3ME head? (BMF407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMF407* »_Curious if the code for heads are the number letter combo in the middle of the head by the vw logo.
I have 2 engines with "3ME"..
anyone know if these are big valve heads or...?

_Modified by BMF407 at 3:07 PM 6-21-2005_

3ME = Made in MEXICO
Look on the back side. You'll see a cast HECHO EN MEXICO.
I find it funny how they try to hide the mexican stuff but all the german stuff will have WWO GERMANY right out front in plain sight.


----------

